# Cyriocosmus Ritae



## Jay<3Jess (Sep 13, 2010)

Does anyone have any information any information on them apart from Humid and Temp. Only the information TSS gives.

Before anyone gives me abuse... I have tried to research! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Thanks.


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

No info for you , but you are learning . :lol2:


----------



## Jay<3Jess (Sep 13, 2010)

lol I am. They are awesome little things... 5cm full size I think... How the hell you meant to find it haha. Need more info and hopefully be a xmas pressie which I will have to buy myself  haha


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

They have awesome little attitudes for something so small. I found that ours liked to dig a lot lol.


----------



## Jay<3Jess (Sep 13, 2010)

So they are really small? I'm a have to get some. It's a shame I can't find anymore information. What size tank and stuff do you keep yours in? 

I knew you'd be here with some kind of information Selina, you have EVERYTHING haha.


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

I want one of these, there stunning looking things.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Jay<3Jess said:


> So they are really small? I'm a have to get some. It's a shame I can't find anymore information. What size tank and stuff do you keep yours in?
> 
> I knew you'd be here with some kind of information Selina, you have EVERYTHING haha.


I dont have everything lol. i kept mine in a small to medium faunarium when adult. They are pretty small not kept any that are smaller than my pygmea tho and reasonably fast. Not kept the ritae however i maybe ordering some from Sven when i put my order in this week. Not sure on the sizes of these so cant really comment on the sizes.


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

selina20 said:


> I dont have everything lol. i kept mine in a small to medium faunarium when adult. They are pretty small not kept any that are smaller than my pygmea tho and reasonably fast. Not kept the ritae however i maybe ordering some from Sven when i put my order in this week. Not sure on the sizes of these so cant really comment on the sizes.


Selina, could you PM me Sven's email address, i use to have it but lost it. Thank you please


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

DannyB said:


> Selina, could you PM me Sven's email address, i use to have it but lost it. Thank you please


Send me your email and ill email it you as its too long for the pms on here lmao.


----------



## Jay<3Jess (Sep 13, 2010)

Hmmm, they are £50 each though as a sub adult :/ I don't really wish to pay that much considering I'm already spending around £200 on spiders this month lol. So if you know anywhere cheaper - Juvi size would be nice... give me a shout  

They are like $20... but that's like £15, which is cool. but they are in the US


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Jay<3Jess said:


> Hmmm, they are £50 each though as a sub adult :/ I don't really wish to pay that much considering I'm already spending around £200 on spiders this month lol. So if you know anywhere cheaper - Juvi size would be nice... give me a shout
> 
> They are like $20... but that's like £15, which is cool. but they are in the US


Pm me your email and ill send you a list that you can only dream about. Have google at the ready


----------



## Jay<3Jess (Sep 13, 2010)

lol Oh thanks. make my night even more better haha.

Easy to breed and grow within a year - well they are moreless adult at sling haha. Hmmm, seems like I'm a have to find a dealer... buy a ton and hope there is a male and female and breed em - YES I will read up on breeding


----------



## guinness1979 (May 31, 2010)

selina20 said:


> Pm me your email and ill send you a list that you can only dream about. Have google at the ready


Is this open to everyone? pleeease


----------



## VonnieF (Dec 3, 2011)

We have one - a sling - its tiny and its in a teensy weensy pot a bit like a pill pot! He certainly likes his food!!! I am still trying to get my husband to join up as the spiders are his.


----------



## VonnieF (Dec 3, 2011)

TarantulaTour - YouTube

Its the second one on this clip :2thumb:


----------



## spidersteve (Jan 25, 2010)

look on classifieds someone has bred them and has slings for sale. I have a trio of these and they are fairly active, not noticed any defensive behaviour as such other than they will run and hide if disturbed. They feed well and I keep mine in the smallest faunarium which still looks huge for them so they will be getting moved into something smaller soon. Around 5cm is right and I let mine dry out for a weekly half soaking of the substrate and they seem quite happy with this. I'm still waiting for my male to mature so I can have a go at breeding these myself.


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

My son has had a crack at breeding these.

The female attacked and killed the male on his first date!

Fortunately, the female dropped a sac anyway, so was probably carrying on capture.

We are waiting for a result as we speak.


----------



## hysterocrates* (May 18, 2011)

C.ritae is a stunning, little spider which I will refer to anyone. His origin is Brasil and Peru, it's not venomous spider and non agressive also. Adult females grow up to 3.5cm body lenght and about 6cm legspan; usually females are ready for breeding when they reach 2.5cm body lenght.
Females make the eggsac usually after about 4-6weeks after mating, and there is approximately 100-150 eggs inside.

What's interesting, there are probably two colour morphs of C.ritae. 

Hope that will help: victory:


----------



## VonnieF (Dec 3, 2011)

Quote from my husband... My sling prefers a fairly dry substrate as when I wet it he tends to climb. Very docile but extremely feisty. She will happily take down prey as big or slightly bigger than herself. Awesome little T - and I got mine at a bargain price of £0 as the guy didn't know what it was and gave me it free when I bought my P. Metallica and T. Stermi :2thumb:


----------

